# Baby Back Ribs!



## gators2000 (May 21, 2012)

Just a quick post.  At my wife and my neighbors request, I decided to smoke some Baby Back Ribs Sunday.  Prepped the ribs that morning as it was a last minute decision to make them.  I used a combination of a store bought pork rub and several other spices and seasonings (to our liking).  Membrane removed, rubbed down and almost ready to go on. 








Decided to go with Hickory for my smoke this time.  Got the smoker fired up and put them on around 11:30am.  







I did not take too many "on the grill" pics as I was trying to keep the lid shut.  I held a perfect 230 degrees for about 2 hours, pulled them off and wrapped them in foil with apple juice.  Another 2 hours in the foil at about 230-235.  Unwrapped them and they were looking awesome with a solid 1/2 - 3/4 inch pull back.  I put a light amount of Sweet Baby Rays sauce on and put them back on for about another 30-40 min (again, at about 230).  Pulled them, wrapped them in foil again and let them rest for 45 minutes before we ate!

They were awesome and the sides the neighbors made were great too!  













Thanks for viewing!


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2012)

Looking good! That's one heck of a smoke-ring you got there.


----------



## rbranstner (May 21, 2012)

Great meal!


----------



## jrod62 (May 21, 2012)

Nice looking , BB Ribs :drool


----------



## smokin-jim (May 24, 2012)

Nice ribs, Love the color and the smoke ring.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 24, 2012)

Great looking ribs and sides! Nice job.


----------



## gators2000 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words. They came out great thanks to lots knowledge gained from this site.


----------



## ybfm (May 24, 2012)

You're killing me...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome looking ribs!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## shinny (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## goat largon (Jun 6, 2012)

Those look soooo good!  Did you only use hickory?  I want to try using sauce on mine next time for the last 1/2 hour.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 6, 2012)

Too busy drooling to type! Lol good looking ribs

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickyb (Jun 6, 2012)

Mmmm definitely looks good.  I am glad I got a big smoke coming up.  Might not be able to control myself otherwise and have to go buy baby backs.


----------



## jd2220 (Jun 9, 2012)

what do you have your digital temperature probe going thru?


----------



## shinny (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never probed ribs. I just make sure they pull back 1/2-3/4 inch and then pull them apart a little.


----------



## andrew1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Apple juice? Sounds good, can't wait to try that.


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 22, 2012)

Man that looks fantastic!!   Makes me sad that all I have to smoke today is some chicken Boobs...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way, Apple Juice is also my go to spritz and foil liquid....


----------



## niklaus7 (Jul 23, 2012)

0722121812.jpg



__ niklaus7
__ Jul 23, 2012






Qview of supper last night.  some 2-2-1 baby backs, smoked Grillin's beans, grilled corn and pineapple.  dang tasty.


----------



## gators2000 (Jul 24, 2012)

jd2220 said:


> what do you have your digital temperature probe going thru?


Sorry for the delay in response.  It's through an onion, just to get the temp at grill level, right by the Ribs.  After the smoke you get a smokey onion treat.  I usually use an onion or a potato.  Thanks!


----------



## djthemac (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking good!


----------

